

Show HN: TechAnalyze.io -Platform that assesses candidates based on job skillset - jaytaph
https://techanalyze.io

======
jaytaph
So basically it's a platform where companies can setup assessments based on
the skills required (we have a focus on PHP for now, but also some frontend
skills like JavaScript, jQuery, HTML5/CSS3).

Based on the answers of the assessments, we calculate how well a candidate
would match the job on a technical level (you don't have to score well if a
company is looking for a junior developer for instance), so it's not quite a
pass/fail test like any certification.

We don't pretend to be a complete replacement for any technical interviews, to
see if a person actually is compatible with the rest of a team etc, but it's a
good way to quickly separate the "good" from the "bad" so you can spend your
time saved on the actual potentially good candidates.

The assessments are still a bit focussed on "theoretical" knowledge, but we
are adding more and more situational questions to the mix (when you get error
X, what is probably wrong, how would you implement something like Y etc).

We are curious on how you like the platform, how a system like this would fit
in your HR process (if at all), and if you want to seriously try it out, you
can contact us for some credits for assessments.

